# SR20 into Pulsar NX XE



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a 93 S-ER that just turned 100,000 miles. Runs like a watch.
Only one problem, BIG dent, frame damage.

I also have an 88 pulsar NX XE with a tempermental 1.8 that needs some work.
Of course I would like to put the S-ER motor into the pulsar.

Since I have both cars, and they are complete, how much will swap without
fabricating parts?

Previous swaps or links will help.
thanks, guys.
mike k.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

dreamteam said:


> I have a 93 S-ER that just turned 100,000 miles. Runs like a watch.
> Only one problem, BIG dent, frame damage.
> 
> I also have an 88 pulsar NX XE with a tempermental 1.8 that needs some work.
> ...


Well... since you have a complete donor car, really on the engine mounts will be the trickiest thing. Both the KN13 and B13 models share the same basic setup, so you can use all the SE-R's axles and hubs without fear of them not fitting properly with the Pulsar suspension. Your biggest thing will be getting engine mounts made, as well as installing the complete SR20DE engine wiring harness and incorporating the pre-existing CA18DE accessories harness to the new ECU. It is a project, but should not be excessively difficult. Plenty of SR20s have been dropped in both B11 and B12 chassis, so why not a KN13? I personally love the CA-series, and am sad you want to get rid of it. What all is wrong with the engine?

I would give you links, but I've never seen someone actually do it.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, the CA series is interesting.
This one doesn't want to idle,and the plugs are fouling.
Tried changing the coils, worked a little better, then........bad again.
Checked compression.....OK. Also seems to hold oil and water just fine.
Can't seem to tune it right.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Mike,
It has been a while, I'm glad to see you are still with the Nissan game.
A while back I saw a Pulsar NX2000 at my local wrecker. It had the SR20 from the factory, maybe instead of manufacturing engine mounts you could use some from a NX2000? I don't know if the NX2000 is based off the same chassis as the NX1600, and NX1800, but it is probably worth a try. Also you may be able to use the wiring harness. 
Sorry, but I don't actually know, I am just throwing out Ideas.
I hope to see you around some more.
Bob


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Bob,
thanks for the ideas!
Yeah, I am still in the Nissan game.
Here's the current score:
One-b13.....Two-kn13's.....Four-b12's.....One-b11.....and one 280ZX.


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

mike, you wouldn't happen to still have some b12 (jap powersteering model 2door) left for donor?


----------

